# Dawkins interview



## applejuice (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## pnome (Dec 7, 2011)

Watched this on the treadmill last night.  Wish the interviewer would shut up and let the man he came to interview talk.

Agree with Dawkins that a 50/50 agnostic position isn't really tenable.


----------



## applejuice (Dec 28, 2011)

.................


----------

